# Help!! My kid goats got into rhododendron!! Is puking!



## KettletownBrookFarm (May 29, 2012)

My goats ate some rhododendrum yesterday and this morning two of them (they are 2 months) were puking one has all over face the other was still puking i read about a couple drenched which im about to do, but if anyone has any nfo pleaser help these are my first goats and should i bring to vet if they seem ok after i drench them? Thanks


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 29, 2012)

I would say take them to the vet as soon as you can.  What are you drenching them with?  They are young and have eaten enough to have a reaction so the best bet would be to treat quickly and not wait to see if they get better at this point.


----------



## elevan (May 29, 2012)

Drenching simply means to give something orally.

What are you drenching?

Give activated charcoal by weight listed on the container every hour for the first 6 to 12 hours.  

Call your vet RIGHT NOW, you need the vet to help with certain medications that may be needed here.  Such as atropine for the slowing of the heart rate and drop in blood pressure that the poison causes.  Painkiller injections may also be needed.


----------



## Goatherd (May 29, 2012)

If you have charcoal paste on hand or can get it easily, drench them with that as it will be the quickest form of neutralizing the toxicity of the plant they ingested.
If you can do this, you should see improvement shortly.  After that, if you feel the need, you could certainly take them to the vet, but I would make that decision after the charcoal.

You can find this product at farm and animal supply stores such as Tractor Supply.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 29, 2012)

An article on the symptoms and treatment for "Grayanotoxin poisoning in ruminants"

They recommend activated charcoal but also IV fluids and treatment for slow heartbeat which would probably require a vet.

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...kcn6a6&sig=AHIEtbS5PaY8M2ZfpUQts3uE95DD4dSbyg


----------



## KettletownBrookFarm (May 29, 2012)

i drenched them with a mix of oil,baking soda,ginger,tea. one drank a bottle of water and the other maybe half. They are looking bettteer than before. I did cal the vet and im waiting back for her shes not in rite now. They do look better than this morning. Im going to take their temp now too. I thought the charcoal was to induce vomit? They had vomited quite a bit but it has stopped and they seem like they are better than earlier. They are still not them selves though but it doesnt seem to much of a difference


----------



## elevan (May 29, 2012)

> Charcoal works by binding to irritating or toxic substances in the stomach and intestines. This prevents the toxic drug or chemical from spreading throughout the body. The activated charcoal with the toxic substance bound to it is then excreted in the stool without harm to the body
> 
> Read more here:  http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/activated+charcoal


----------



## KettletownBrookFarm (May 29, 2012)

ok ill get some now. I just got off phone with vet and they said to keep them hydrated now and give hay. Im going to give them the charcoal as soon as i get it just in case, thanks ill keep posted. and then vet will chack in and im going to take temp now.


----------



## KettletownBrookFarm (May 29, 2012)

the temps are ok 100.8 and 101.6 they drank down 16 oz of water in a bottle fine and gave them a little hay. They seem to be doing better wagging tails for the bottle(they didnt do that this morning)


----------

